# ASA - Florida Federation 2012 Season



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Good luck, bhtr3d and have a good season.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Hopefully some of the other zones will have their dates in soon


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> Hopefully some of the other zones will have their dates in soon


Southern Zone dates so far:

Feb 12, 2012 - Brevard Archers
June 10, 2012 - Brevard Archers


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

UPDATE: NORTHERN ZONE TENNITIVE SCHEUDLE UPDATE::

Jan 29 – TBSC- Land o’ Lakes
Feb 11 - B & B Archery - Hillard
March 3 - Flagler Gun & Archery - Bunnell
March 17 - Forest Archers - Ocala
May 12 - B & B Archery – Hillard


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

So is it going to be your best three events plus your score from the state championship or am I better off shooting 5 or six qualifiers?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Your (score) isnt going to matter...... You get points as it shows above...... you need three shoots to be in the pool..... IF you shoot a 4th 5th shoot or as many as you want.......YOU only get a POINT ....IF you win at that 4th or 5th event.....and that 4th or 5th... has 5 shooters at it. example:
YOUR FIRST SHOOT: YOU WIN : 50 PLUS 1 = 51
YOUR SECOND SHOOT: YOU GET 2ND 49 - 49
THIRD SHOOT ------ YOU GET 2ND 49 - 49
FORTH SHOOT -W/5SHOOTERS- 1ST 1 - 1
FIFTH SHOOT W/4SHOOTER 1ST - 0 ( JUST THAT SHOOTS PRIZE MONEY)
QUALIFIER TOTAL; 150 POINTS
THEN YOUR STATE SHOOT 300 POINTS
TOTAL: 450 AND IT SEES WHERE YOU FALL FOR SHOOTER OF THE YEAR.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Got it. That makes more sense.


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

That is an interesting system. So if you happened to place 5th on 3 shoots you would be at a 15 point deficit to the leader, assuming the 3 shoots had the same winning shooter placements. That should result in close races for shooter of the year. The only downside is there is only emphasis on how many competitors you beat, but not on how high you score.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

There really wont be a downside...... It will make a shooter have to be on his game all year. If he/she falls in a shoot....means they gotta really put it together in the next shoot.... and at the state shoot....It will have shooters shooting at the top of their game...and try to shoot with a strategy


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> *UPDATE*: NORTHERN ZONE TENNITIVE SCHEUDLE *UPDATE*::
> NEW UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Jan 29 – TBSC- Land o’ Lakes
> ...


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Tim >>>---------------> Two Questions:

1) Where will the State Championship Shoot be this year ???

2) Is a non-resident eligible for SOY ???


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Chuck.....Im not ready to disclose the state shoot yet..... It should be disclosed around Thanksgiving weekend....

To answer your other question....give me a couple days


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Chuck...and anyone else that would like to know.... If your from any state.....or even any country for that matter..... If you shoot the qualifiers you need to shoot.... and the state shoot.....SURE we WELCOME YOU to try for SOY of FLORIDA....



ALSO.... POSTING: 2012 FLORIDA STATE CHAMPIONSHIP - JULY 20-21, 2012 , EASTON SPORTS COMPLEX - NEWBERRY, FL



ALSO....OPEN A and SEMI will be their own classes
ALSO.... KNOWN 45 and KNOWN 50 will be their own as well


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

how far is it from the west side of orlando to the TBSC site?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> how far is it from the west side of orlando to the TBSC site?


It is about hour and half....... SR 50 to I-75 head south 2exit (15miles) to SR 52 turn Right go about 6 miles Ehren Cutoff turn left go 1/2 mile on your left. You will know you passed Ehren cuttoff if you come to your first curve on SR52.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*update*


bhtr3d said:


> southern zone dates so far: *update*
> jan 7, 2012 - everglades archers - homestead, fl asa most southern club
> feb 12, 2012 - brevard archers - melbourne, fl
> june 10, 2012 - brevard archers - melbourne , fl


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Sounds GOOOOOOOOOOD Tim !!!


----------



## Harcher1957 (Nov 24, 2011)

What does "TBSC" mean? Is Gasparilla Bowmen no longer in existence?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Tbsc stands for......tampa bay sporting clays......on ehren cutoff in land o lakes......gasparilla I'm sure is still around ..just that their range has been closed..due to water blocking the road...the two little lakes flooded out the entance......of couse the county (hillsborough). And the city of. St pete who owns the land could do what they want....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*new update : 11-29-2011*



bhtr3d said:


> bhtr3d said:
> 
> 
> > *update*: Northern zone tennitive scheudle *upd
> ...


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

Question regarding SOY. I see that there must be at least 5 shooters in the class per tournament, to earn SOY points. What if the class you participate in averages only 3-4 shooters, like most of the women's classes. Is there no SOY for them?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

midstatearchery said:


> Question regarding SOY. I see that there must be at least 5 shooters in the class per tournament, to earn SOY points. What if the class you participate in averages only 3-4 shooters, like most of the women's classes. Is there no SOY for them?




That is refering to 5 different shooters in the state, not at that one qualifier you are at. 

The 5 shooter thing does come into play at a event , if you have shot your 3 qualifiers and are looking to get bonus point. 
The need to have 5 shooters at a qualifier will fall into play, at that shoot.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

As long as there are 5 different shooters in the class in the state that participate in a qualifier throughout the year there will be a SOY for that class.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

VeroShooter said:


> As long as there are 5 different shooters in the class in the state that participate in a qualifier throughout the year there will be a SOY for that class.


I guess that puts BOTH the Senior Master Class, and the Senior Womens Class out of SOY contention --- sure is a bummer to get OLD !!!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

No not a bummer. There are other classes who have not met the 5 person minimum in the last couple of years. What all of us need to do is recruit new shooters in the classes that are lacking. There are at least 15 members of my club that shoot 3D shoots that would fall into your class but they do not shoot the federation shoots. It is my duty and your duty to "bring a friend" and introduce them to the state qualifiers and championships. They are already in the sport we just need to nudge them to the ASA side a little. You know as wll as I do that once they start they are hooked. Make it a goal to recruit at least one new shooter in your class to the qualifiers this year. If we all did this instead of accepting the status quo the Florida Federation would grow even more than it already is and we would all have plenty of shooters in our respective classes.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> I guess that puts BOTH the Senior Master Class, and the Senior Womens Class out of SOY contention --- sure is a bummer to get OLD !!!


yes it is a bummer...but like they say, it sure beats the alternative.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

All you got to do is get people involved.....bring a friend concept is the best thing to do. Chuck there are a TON of shooters in your age level that shoot in the state of Florida. This goes for your wife's age group. It getting them to come out to shoot with you all.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Good Morning Gentlemen !!! --- Vero Shooter and bhtr3D >>>----------> I TOTALLY agree with both of you regarding recruiting, and promoting. Your philosophy is in absolute consonance with my philosophy for many years in the past, present, and will be in the future, as long as I live. HOWEVER, unbeknown to either of you, I have been waaaay ahead of you. I have already made special efforts to search out candidates to encourage southern Georgia shooters to partake in, and support neighboring Florida border area events not only in my class, but in others as well. With regard to my class, here are what my findings were. Of the 4 local southern Georgia clubs within our travel area, the oldest active shooter I could come up with was only 64yrs old --- not hardly Senior Master material. In northern Florida, Tallahassee area in particular, I knew of one, and at that time tried to get him to come to the Florida State shoot last year, and there was no interest. I will continue to try and encourgae him to partake again this year. As you can see, my recruiting base is VERY MINUSCULE. We do not have the financial luxury to travel extensively, and frequently down into middle, or southern Florida for shoots. I could well understand mid to southern Florida having a number of shooters my age being that those areas are heavily populated with retirees.

You have no idea how it is continually going to even a local shoot, and not having a peer to shoot with/against. It gets very disheartening after a while. It comes down to if I want to compete, and to have anyone to compete against, that it becomes necessary to compete in classes at least 2 tier levels higher than mine, that are normally longer yardage than my class to begin with, and shooters 20yrs younger than me (senior class), and even then the shooter numbers are not there. At our local club shoot there is only ONE Super Senior man who shoots open equipment, ONE Senior man who shoots "bowhunter" and TWO senior-age women including my wife, but the second one only shoots "bowhunter class". Not having any peer competiton usually results in us either shooting in the Mens Open Class against shooters as young 18yrs old at distances of 45 to 50yds. She has competed locally in the mens classes for many years past, because senior women are not commonplace in our area --- nor is Womens Open. I couldn't possibly tell you how many events we went to, that for lack of peer competition, that we shot "recreation" for FUN ONLY.

Oh well --- what will be, will be, but I thought it was important to let both of you know our contribution back to our sport has not been effortless with regard to recruiting, and promoting. AND actually, you just may see some results of our efforts in the new and upcoming season --- unfortunately just not in our particular classes.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Chuck......I hope you don't feel the posts were a directed as straight towards you, as to what ''' you ''' should do. Mike's and mine are towards everyone to put forth. There are a lot of clubs that have a bring a friend program. The ASA bring a friend program is basicly. This.... bring a friend and get x amount off your shooter fee for that shoot. (what some clubs here do). We would love to see all of the classes grow. We here in Florida have one of the largest amount of actual shooters that shoot all or one of the different disiplines of archery in the country. from indoor/field/fita/naa/ifaa/ibo/asa. 

Remember now....we have an invitation for you and your wife to come shoot the qualifier at the sporting clay range......and Glen even said you stay at his home...


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Tim --- no offense taken from either of your posts. Just wanted to give you a perspective of "what its like to get old" --- it is a BUMMER !!! Also wanted to let you gize know we are "plugging for you" --- which in essence is not only for you, it is for both states --- Florida and Georgia. Most usually when one states shooters attend other states shoots within a reasonable distance, it results in reciprocity --- all of a sudden you see the other states shooters attending your shoots within reasonable distance --- back and forth --- forth and back --- that's how you make archery grow --- then everyone benefits. 

I did think of a suggestion though ---- Wherever all these Senior Master candidates are wadded up, suggest they "limopool" to the federation shoots --- that way they could split up the gas costs, and share the driving duties --- we could then give them a "welcome lei" upon arrival.

Good Shooting,

Chuck


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Almost forgot, no did forget --- I told Glen that weekend I doubt we would be coming. Being the weekend before ASA Newberry, everybody and their cousin is having a shoot. Our own local club has a shoot we might not even attend, because traditionally that same weekend there has been a shoot over in Folkston, Ga, that always has been a Georgia State Qualifier --- the ONLY one in our area. We will most likely attend Florida Federation Shoots/ Qualifiers at B&B, TBH if they have one, and then Newberry in June. It is our hope this year, that we will able to shoot Alabama, Florida, and Georgia State Shoots.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree with BHTR I was not directing at anyone and I think your efforts are very well stated. I also want to thank you for the great explanation of the small number of shooters in your age class in your area. Since we have a fairly sizeable group in the 70-80 range in my area I was mistakenly assuming that was the norm. I will make sure to make a special effort to speak with them at our next shoot to see what we can do. Information is a great thing so thank you for sharing that elkhunter. Tim and all of us area reps in Florida are working hard to grow all of the classes. My wife knows full well how it is go to a shoot and not have anyone to shoot against and we have talked about that a lot. Please don't stop the recruiting though just because it doesn't feel like its going well. It is an ongoing process and it does payoff.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah Elkhunter, there you go. You sure that reading that challenge from Carlosii, along with his wimpy excuse of a bad knee, or knowing that I'll probably be there, doesn't have anything to do with your decision on making it to Tampa Bay? (just kidding)...Claude


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Yeah Elkhunter, there you go. You sure that reading that challenge from Carlosii, along with his wimpy excuse of a bad knee, or knowing that I'll probably be there, doesn't have anything to do with your decision on making it to Tampa Bay? (just kidding)...Claude



Claude......we all know he is scared of carl.......LOL


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

There was a news bulletin released this morning, that the Sporting Clay Shoot, JAN 29TH, is gonna be known as the first annual "Geezer Festival". SOOOO, alla you ASA Senior Masters Class shooters are invited to attend this ASA Qualifier to show off your stuff. So far there are some heavy duty shooters planning on showing up --- I know one weighs 220#. Wherever there is a whole bunch a you livin "pool up", come , and shoot em up !!! Let's show alla them young whipper-snappers, that we ain't done yet.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> there was a news bulletin released this morning, that the sporting clay shoot, jan 29th, is gonna be known as the first annual "geezer festival". Soooo, alla you asa senior masters class shooters are invited to attend this asa qualifier to show off your stuff. So far there are some heavy duty shooters planning on showing up --- i know one weighs 220#. Wherever there is a whole bunch a you livin "pool up", come , and shoot em up !!! Let's show alla them young whipper-snappers, that we ain't done yet.


locked and loaded...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Claude......we all know he is scared of carl.......LOL



LOL??? what's with that LOL??? i got so many new, secret weapons i'm bringin' down to the orange groves it'll have all them geezers shakin' in their moccisons. 

take it to the bank.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I wouldn't risk taking anything "to a bank" unless they were FDIC approved !!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> *new update : 11-29-2011*


*NEW UPDATE: 12/7/2011*
update: Northern zone tennitive scheudle *upd

jan 29 – tbsc- land o’ lakes
feb 11 - b & b archery - hillard
march 3 - flagler gun & archery - bunnell
march 17 - forest archers - ocala
april 21 - ft caroline archers- jacksonville 
may 12 - b & b archery – hillard
june 9 - easton sports compex - newberry
june 16 - kingdom archers - durrant (new club)



We have about 2 clubs left to get their dates in for the Northern Zone.*


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

New update.....the northern zone about complete!!!!!




bhtr3d said:


> *new update: 12/7/2011*
> update: Northern zone tennitive scheudle *upd
> 
> jan 29 – tbsc- land o’ lakes
> ...


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Why no Shooter of the Year for Open C
are we not paying money to travel to the shoots...spending money in the surrounding communitys the shoots are at....paying our ASA membership fees and Shoot fees.....we are getting treated like second class members I feel....wish they had shooter of the year for Open C


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Babyk said:


> Why no Shooter of the Year for Open C
> are we not paying money to travel to the shoots...spending money in the surrounding communitys the shoots are at....paying our ASA membership fees and Shoot fees.....we are getting treated like second class members I feel....wish they had shooter of the year for Open C


Because it is considered a novice class. Since you live in IL I assume you are refering to the pro/ams and at the national level(pro/ams) there is a win out rule. If you win more than $300 you're out right then you have to move up. So that is why there is no shooter of the year program in open c or bow novice. If you want to compete for shooter of the year shoot in open b.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Because it is considered a novice class. Since you live in IL I assume you are refering to the pro/ams and at the national level(pro/ams) there is a win out rule. If you win more than $300 you're out right then you have to move up. So that is why there is no shooter of the year program in open c or bow novice. If you want to compete for shooter of the year shoot in open b.


thanks for the informatoin....I was not aware of this such rule of $300 and your out....Makes more sence to me now


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Yea, I suggest checking out asa's website and printing/reading the rules. There is a lot of information in there.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

what's the schedule for the january 29th shoot at land o' lakes? wondering if i can sleep in or if i'm gonna have to get up and go give archery lessons to some geezers.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt looking to find the schedule for that shoot at land o' lakes. if i can't get this settled i may have to skip this shoot...and i really do want to shoot it as a warm up for gainesville.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is a link with all of the info for the shoot Carlosii

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/114473922003445/


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> New update.....the northern zone about complete!!!!!


new update: 1/192012
update: Northern zone tennitive scheudle *upd

jan 29 – tbsc- land o’ lakes
feb 11 - b & b archery - hillard
march 3 - flagler gun & archery - bunnell
march 17 - forest archers - ocala
april 14 - daytona archers
april 15 - Suncoast Archers -DBA Manatee River - Brandenton
april 21 - ft caroline archers- jacksonville 
may 12 - b & b archery – hillard
june 9 - easton sports compex - newberry
june 16 - kingdom archers - durrant (new club)



we have about 0 clubs left to get their dates in for the northern zone.

The Northern Zone is now set with all the clubs having at least 1 qualifier..... 

WE start the year off on the 29th of January..... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE there.*


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

VeroShooter said:


> Here is a link with all of the info for the shoot Carlosii
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/114473922003445/


thank you sir. now if i could only hit the target.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Tomorrow 1/21/12 is a south zone qualifier at Indian River Archers in Vero Beach FL. Info below:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/163962900373555/


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Again this year I will not be shooting any of the Florida ASA federation shoots as BHTR3D & VeroShooter have again scheduled them so far away for me. I know you guys do this on purpose.:wink:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> Again this year I will not be shooting any of the Florida ASA federation shoots as BHTR3D & VeroShooter have again scheduled them so far away for me. I know you guys do this on purpose.:wink:


You are absolutely correct about that. We have finally figured out your "radius of influence" and choose to keep our shoots outside of that! Just kidding Dan you know we would love to have you at any shoot we put on here. I did have a new trad guy at our shoot on Saturday and I have him convinced to shoot Newberry. I even gave him your name as the go to guy in your class so make sure you have your good boy face on that weekend!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry Mike I just dug out my "Bad Boyz of 3D" shooter shirts to wear this year. I tried the nice guy route last year and proved nice guys finish last. I got to get hardcore like Caleb Lundeen and vanquish my opponents this year.:angel: I hope my little buddy is ready for this year he certainly had a great year last year. Are you and Mama ready? Will be good to see you in Newberry.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> Sorry Mike I just dug out my "Bad Boyz of 3D" shooter shirts to wear this year. I tried the nice guy route last year and proved nice guys finish last. I got to get hardcore like Caleb Lundeen and vanquish my opponents this year.:angel: I hope my little buddy is ready for this year he certainly had a great year last year. Are you and Mama ready? Will be good to see you in Newberry.


Better make sure them shirts still fit, Dude.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Sounds like a new line of clothing Dan. We are all ready and everyone is shooting well. We'll see you in a couple of weeks.


----------

